# I think I'm done



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

10 years is a long time, though a lot shorter than some owners on here.
As the past few years have gone past I've been questioning why I have a car that I no longer drive, nor am motivated to drive. 

Could have probably bought a nice Gran Turismo with the money spent in the last couple of years on rebuild/restoration in attempt to rekindle the relationship, but we all do stupid things in the name of love.

The car is in storage now, just wondering if I should sell up, strip it for parts, or attempt to blow it up in a spectacular way on track just so I at least get a story out of it?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

endo said:


> 10 years is a long time, though a lot shorter than some owners on here.
> As the past few years have gone past I've been questioning why I have a car that I no longer drive, nor am motivated to drive.
> 
> Could have probably bought a nice Gran Turismo with the money spent in the last couple of years on rebuild/restoration in attempt to rekindle the relationship, but we all do stupid things in the name of love.
> ...


Im there after 2 years too. Whats the point? Been asking myself that for a while.

Money spent:enjoyment derived from owning/driving the car is not an incremental scale. Money spent goes up and if anything enjoyment plateaus as expectation fades as you scrape around looking for something else to 'modify'.

Flawed logic.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

waiting for the US market to open here, then I'm out too.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> waiting for the US market to open here, then I'm out too.



**** I forgot about that.............................................................









Patience never was my strength. 

:sadwavey:



www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My R32 ownership was relatively short lived at around 2 years and it's been gone around a year now. I still like the idea of owning another fast car but it won't be another Skyline and I doubt I'd return to R35 ownership as I've already tried that. I think once you get to the stage of questioning your ownership of a car then it's time to get rid and move on. Been there, seen it and done it. No point keeping it if it doesn't get used.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

Had mine for a year and a half, big power, nice spec, never bonded with it either. Needs work, having the same dilemma. Spend money and sell? Cut my losses and sell? Or wait for America.


----------



## Tomisw (Feb 17, 2018)

Seeing your thoughts with my 33 on jack stands surely doesn´t give me a lot of confidence on the future of my car. Haha.

Anyways, I belive I´ll be able to sort it out eventually. Slowly but with solid steps I´ll make an incredible machine out of a massive headache.

It´s sad seeing people so burnt out with Skylines tho. I hope you guys are able to find a car that fits you!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I guess I should count myself lucky as i'm not exactly hurting for cash.
So leaving it in storage it for that one day that I want to rekindle my youth or watching it go up in flames driven hard make no difference really to me. 
It's a losing horse either way come resale, as the engine work alone cost more than the actual car is worth :S (and I've accepted that reality)

The only thing i don't want to do is get shot of the car and then come to the realisation it was a mistake, which is the only thing that has holding me back... every once in a while there's a road or moment i think "this it be more fun in the 32"



I think the worst part is, there's nothing out there i'd replace it with :S 
I've been considering a Gran Turismo S, CGT or a AM V8... maybe a 4c? but they're not really comparable in terms of driving experience.

TBH I'm fairly content either razzing about town/B-roads in my turbo shoe, or driving a-b in a v8 chesterfield.
I honestly do love the wee Abarth, its surreally fun.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Crikey, I'm going to have to get myself an Abarth. You're not the only one who's said that, last time I was down at Fearnsport Matt was talking about selling his M2 because he loves hooning the little Fiat!


----------



## Tomisw (Feb 17, 2018)

endo said:


> I guess I should count myself lucky as i'm not exactly hurting for cash.
> So leaving it in storage it for that one day that I want to rekindle my youth or watching it go up in flames driven hard make no difference really to me.
> It's a losing horse either way come resale, as the engine work alone cost more than the actual car is worth :S (and I've accepted that reality)
> 
> ...


Have you considered slapping into it a replacement engine and going into a more conservative setup?

Nowadays second hard RB26s are quite "cheap" and going safer might enable you to enjoy de car more!

I would say there is no replacement for a GTR in terms of cars like it. It is such an unique machine...


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

endo said:


> or attempt to blow it up in a spectacular way on track just so I at least get a story out of it?


+1 You don't need the cash, you only live once. Just be ready for the imminent onslaught from the fan boys


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you don't need the cash sit on it, it's appreciating far better than cash in the bank at the moment.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Come next month I've had my R32 for 5 years. It was my first skyline.
The fun of modding it has passed, it's now exactly how I wanted it.

While I don't drive it much and I don't have fun modding it, it's still an amazing car.
And great to come back to for the occasional blat.

If you are not short of funds, just tuck it away and get something else to play with for a bit.
That way it's always there to come back to when you feel like it. And it's hardly going to devalue.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Tomisw said:


> Nowadays second hard RB26s are quite "cheap"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Every summer I intent on using it more. And never do. Maybe next year....


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I use mine nearly every weekend, weather permitting. And some evenings in the summer.


----------



## Tomisw (Feb 17, 2018)

[redacted] said:


>


By cheap I meant compared with some other engines.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had my 33 for 11 years. Still enjoy it. Sadly parts have become so expensive that even small repairs can get costly. All the fun stuff is blindingly expensive now. I plan to keep it, hopefully forever. Give it to the kid.


It's rained so much this year I've only put a few miles on it. It sees the battery tender more than anything.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My R33 GTR is the 11th or 12th one in the family over 13 years. Having had and then sold then, realised I need to always have one. Not driven it since October 2016 due to various issues with the car but it***8217;s going no where.

Do seem to get a lot of people buying now just to sell when the US market opens up


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> Do seem to get a lot of people buying now just to sell when the US market opens up


Yes they've all seen the R32 shoot up (which dragged up the 33) when the USA market opened and are expecting the same thing again.
Can't see it being such a good earner as the 32 was personally, but you never know...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's all hype.

people "betting" on US customers wanting to buy cars.

there are plenty of examples (not always good) in Japan or those which are high end.

a US customer is going to buy from a US company, or one who is established and based in japan.

those who think someone in Florida (or wherever) is going to buy from a private seller in the arse end of the UK is very much mistaken.

most GT-Rs (33s especially) are rusty as in the UK, and offering premium pricing, whilst transfering funds to a non company account is pipe dreams.

They really rushed to buy R32's of late from UK private sellers didnt they?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

I don't think people are expecting to sell their cars to US buyers, just see the prices rise as demand starts to outstrip supply...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

matty32 said:


> it's all hype.
> 
> people "betting" on US customers wanting to buy cars.
> 
> ...



Worried your market/company will dry up?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

matty32 said:


> _most_ GT-Rs (33s especially) are rusty as in the UK


Have you seen _most_?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> most GT-Rs (33s especially) are rusty as in the UK


My 33 not's rusty, mine's extremely clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think prices will go crazy but they are going to jump up as initial demand exceeds supply so it only makes sense to wait until that time IMHO.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trev said:


> Worried your market/company will dry up?


not really.

We sell to domestic Japanese buyers too.

also GT-Rs are a small proportion of what we do these days.

tend to sell to collectors in the UK.

doing fine:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:

just the trade fees on here were very high for what the return was. Thats just being totally honest.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> I don't think prices will go crazy but they are going to jump up as initial demand exceeds supply so it only makes sense to wait until that time IMHO.


but thats for those who want to buy from established traders/sellers not some private individual in UK.

would you buy a car from someone in Texas without seeing it? doubt it.

look at all the 32s that go to USA. there are 2 normally 3 sellers out of japan that satisfy this market. 

they are not coming from the UK, where there are alot of 32s.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I can see an influx of UK to US Skyline export specialists on the horizon. Oldera Exports has a nice ring to it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MS33 said:


> My 33 not's rusty, mine's extremely clean :thumbsup:


your's maybe, i dont know but there are alot of rusty GT-Rs in the UK.

out of the hundreds of GT-Rs we have supplied, since the mid/late 90s, i would imagine only a handful are still actually on the road.

same with all the supra's, RX-7s, impreza's etc


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> just the trade fees on here were very high for what the return was. Thats just being totally honest.


Thats just silly.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

look at a supplier like PCA out of Japan.

they buy what you want to bid on.

USA buyers are cheap. They have no understanding of what makes a good "car" or what a good example is next to a bad one.

we have sent a few 32s to the US. Mostly for friends who were in the US military locally and known for years. they tend to own their gtrs in japan, then ship back when their time is done.

Having seen the quality of what goes in the US and the visibility of what i bought at auction, not just for US but also UK market etc. we all know condition varies.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Thats just silly.


it's high Mook in our view. Which is a shame. that is another discussion and not something that needs to be discussed.

i dont want the GT-R community to vanish. 

GTROC has alot of good aspects, but people need to get real to think if you think some kid in NYC is going to buy your car from UK


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

matty32 said:


> USA buyers are cheap. They have no understanding of what makes a good "car" or what a good example is next to a bad one.


They can buy all the rusty ones in the UK then.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> GTROC has alot of good aspects, but people need to get real to think if you think some kid in NYC is going to buy your car from UK


He will if i use a company that exports and advertises cars to the USA. I'm pretty sure the likes of Torque GT, GTRshop and a few others are ahead of the game on this.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matty32 said:


> that is another discussion and not something that needs to be discussed.


Slightly contradictory!

There must still be some returns as you spend a lot of time posting replies in the wanted section and posting ‘useful’ info such as where to buy Nismo towing eyes. The latter of which I view as a veiled selling thread, knowing people will PM you asking you to get one for them. For someone who posted a while back about not spending much time on here now, you sure do spend a lot of time on this forum:chuckle:

And also, for someone who’s been a forum member for so long, when will you get it into your head that this the GTR register forum, not the GTROC?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Slightly contradictory!
> 
> There must still be some returns as you spend a lot of time posting replies in the wanted section and posting ***8216;useful***8217; info such as where to buy Nismo towing eyes. The latter of which I view as a veiled selling thread, knowing people will PM you asking you to get one for them. For someone who posted a while back about not spending much time on here now, you sure do spend a lot of time on this forum:chuckle:
> 
> And also, for someone who***8217;s been a forum member for so long, when will you get it into your head that this the GTR register forum, not the GTROC?


i purchase alot of parts at Omori when i am there, for myself. i am not trading at all. happy for you to log into my account and check my PMs

people dont PM. No one really is going to spend 400 GBP on a tow eye are they? i collect parts. There are many in Oz that do the same, they like having rare parts and collect these type of things. i am sure we all collect something. geez ive 2 sets of Omori wheels that i have kept, and hundreds of other bits. you just keep them over the years. do i wish to sell. No. 

over 15 years plus of collecting parts, i have alot of stuff (that is not company items but my own)

i didnt spend alot of time on here past few months. logged on to see what was occuring and TBH its the same old.

people moaning about how much stuff costs, what they can sell their car for

honestly feel free to delete my account if you wish, if that would satisfy you.

i always feel i am singled out whenever i post on any subject . There are 3 or 4 others who are selling without a trade agreement on here, maybe you should look into that.

In my head its still GTROC. maybe i got missed on the email f**k up / IT issue that happened.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> He will if i use a company that exports and advertises cars to the USA. I'm pretty sure the likes of Torque GT, GTRshop and a few others are ahead of the game on this.


They may do Mook. i hope you can sell a MNP 33 to the US. i think you pipe dreaming tho.

we found the fact you asked us for more money than other traders were paying a little off. 

You have run a business, you know you have to make it worth while. 700GBP plus to have a trade section was a little high or 1k, if we wanted to come back. it was worth it in the past but not now i am afraid. it is simple maths & not a reflection on GTROC or GTR.CO.Uk or whatever its called these days.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BenTaylor200 said:


> I don't think people are expecting to sell their cars to US buyers, just see the prices rise as demand starts to outstrip supply...


oh they are, thats the whole issue.

people seeing what agents are buying for US companies to either stock or hold before 33s are legal (look at ECR33s of late)

honestly no one in the US is going to buy from a UK seller.

if that happens then i will eat my hat.

it is all 100% hype.

The same is true with 34s.

They will be worth far more in parts. 

owners have this halo about the GTR. its a good car, but its not flawless. 

there are far better cars out there than a 20 year old datsun with rust issues.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> we found the fact you asked us for more money than other traders were paying a little off.


Any you base this comment upon what exactly?

Furthermore, you've sold plenty of cars over the years on this site, just one sales will pay the years fees. Not to mention all the parts you sold, long term organic SEO, archived searchable content and the fact that this site see's over 70,000 unique visitors every month. It's also widely regarded as the one of the most important technical resources for the GTR in the world.

if you don't think people use google to research buying a car and don't use forums to research which companies to buy from, you're mistaken. You literally just said this was a discussion to be had another time, and two posts later start it. 

It's a very shortsighted view of exactly what a forum can do. 

Just type Newera GTR into google and see what I mean

Mike


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not going to go into it regarding fees, unless you want to drop me a PM but i do know this is the case from several sources. Regardless 1k fees for the year does not make any sense, when you have to take this out of the profit generated by cars/parts.

Times and outlet's change.

we have seen zero impact on sales post non forum.

Customer interaction and the way in which people purchase is very different than it was 10 years ago. They often use other formats on buying cars for the most part not via this site. Just look at the for sale section to see how much traffic there is on private sales compared to piston heads or FB

if everyone bought via here, then i guess HJA would not sell a single car? An obvious trader who i would imagine does not feel the need to support the forum.

The commercial company you work for in Canada got greedy, that's my point and is more a resource tool than a selling tool. For a company that supported pretty much from the start and has a lot to give, it's not something we wish to pay.

i seriously wish all those on here the very best. This is my last post.

Whatever GT-R you have, whatever emotion you feel when you jump in the car. Just remember the mark has a special place. It will always be something that others wish to own, but tread carefully in owning the right example.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

All the fun of the fair.

Can I get one of those toe hooks?


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure I'm following what you're saying Matty - are you saying those holding onto 33's for the US market 'boom' are wasting their time?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> i'm not going to go into it regarding fees, unless you want to drop me a PM but i do know this is the case from several sources. Regardless 1k fees for the year does not make any sense, when you have to take this out of the profit generated by cars/parts.
> 
> Times and outlet's change.
> 
> ...


There is so much wrong with everything you've just posted above , I can't even be bothered to answer it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

matty32 said:


> there are far better cars out there than a 20 year old datsun with rust issues.


Maybe.

More iconic? Never.

Well, unless you go McLaren F1, F40, etc.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matty32 said:


> honestly feel free to delete my account if you wish, if that would satisfy you.


Erm, no thanks. I don’t want to assist martyrdom.



matty32 said:


> i seriously wish all those on here the very best. This is my last post.


Oh well, guess I didn’t need to.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> Have you seen _most_?


Ive seen alot from underneath, and they're pretty poor lol


----------



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

bladerider said:


> Ive seen alot from underneath, and they're pretty poor lol


seconded,

I think this is down to an ignorance of the subject matter rather than people lying about how clean there car is.

If there isn't large amounts of visible rust, then people assume its okay (not an unfair assumption, just incorrect). If people who understand how corrosion forms and have experience restoring rusty cars have a look, see visible rust in the seams, bubbling starring in the middle of a panel etc this points to huge amounts of rust that's hidden and is thought of as needing work.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Will be sorely missed


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Is anyone on here also a member of fduk?

Matty had abit of a melt down on there to and it was rather amusing.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Why is everyone arguing? Jesus Christ, it's an online forum :chuckle: We're just here to express our passion for the Nissan Skyline and cars in general. Just take things with a grain of salt online.

Anywho, regarding the post. I don't know. Might be because most of the owners here are becoming a little more older and have different priorities. I'm pretty young and I spend money and time on my Nissan Skyline V36 sedan. I don't have a wife who tells me what I can or cannot buy and I have no kids that I need to spend money on.

I think it depends what you find excitement in like Matty said. My car is pretty cheap in the US, and there's more "better" and newer cars out there. I just enjoy my car since I spent a lot of time with it and have an attachment to it. Can never go wrong with a VQ37!

Overall I think most people in my generation have little to no pride in their cars and over-hype on certain Hollywood cars which causes hype and inflation in prices for cars such as the Skyline, when most of them can't even afford one to begin with. Cause most of the people who crave all those F&F style cars in the US are the equivalent to the UK chav imho. Oh, and it's gotten worse since a lot of my generation folks started doing these things called "street takeovers" in my current state (Commiefornia) where they block off traffic in intersections, harass people who want to go through, assault police officers and block off emergency vehicles. 99% of these people have a "For Paul" sticker or a "HOONIGAN" sticker. God, how badly do I want to move out of this state. Just a couple more years until I finish my studies.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Shakeywakey said:


> Is anyone on here also a member of fduk?
> 
> Matty had abit of a melt down on there to and it was rather amusing.


You can’t just leave that there....


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

matty32 said:


> would you buy a car from someone in Texas without seeing it? doubt it.


I would. You can trust all of us from Texas!



matty32 said:


> USA buyers are cheap. They have no understanding of what makes a good "car" or what a good example is next to a bad one.


That's not fair. I paid your price for one of the more expensive R33s at the time and never once haggled with you guys. 

Be careful not to alienate your customers Brother.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Dough75 said:


> I would. You can trust all of us from Texas!


JR Ewing was a bit of a dodgy geezer though, look how many times he screwed over Cliff Barnes:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shakeywakey said:


> Is anyone on here also a member of fduk?
> 
> Matty had abit of a melt down on there to and it was rather amusing.




Matty has good knowledge on these cars and has helped me out in the past.

He's entitled to an opinion like all of us:smokin:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

G-Zilla said:


> Why is everyone arguing? Jesus Christ, it's an online forum :chuckle: We're just here to express our passion for the Nissan Skyline and cars in general. Just take things with a grain of salt online.


Online arguing is amusing and one of the best bits of forums. Maybe you should get back to your safe space?

Ironically, it looks like a yank is trying to buy Nick's R32.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Best place to buy GTR from after Japan imo would be Australia. They probably have the best track record building some of the best GTR on the planet unlike the UK where the scene is dire and full of utter cowboys.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I’m bored of it too. Car is in storage. Will clean it up and sell at some point.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[redacted] said:


> Best place to buy GTR from after Japan imo would be Australia. They probably have the best track record building some of the best GTR on the planet unlike the UK where the scene is dire and full of utter cowboys.


Mine hasn’t been touched by cowboys, I lie, well few did but I had to re do everything so it’s all good now


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matty32 said:


> it's all hype.
> 
> people "betting" on US customers wanting to buy cars.
> 
> ...


Once Japan runs out of them, where are the USA guys going to look? If there is a supply of good examples in the UK why not?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matty32 said:


> i purchase alot of parts at Omori when i am there, for myself. i am not trading at all. happy for you to log into my account and check my PMs
> 
> people dont PM. No one really is going to spend 400 GBP on a tow eye are they? i collect parts. There are many in Oz that do the same, they like having rare parts and collect these type of things. i am sure we all collect something. geez ive 2 sets of Omori wheels that i have kept, and hundreds of other bits. you just keep them over the years. do i wish to sell. No.
> 
> ...


I do agree the UK market is dead. Selling to people here is often pointless and seldom bother these days. Only a handful who are serious will pay for a quality part rest will moan and complain saying they can get it cheaper or their uncle billy and his mate can make up a part in their shed.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matty32 said:


> oh they are, thats the whole issue.
> 
> people seeing what agents are buying for US companies to either stock or hold before 33s are legal (look at ECR33s of late)
> 
> ...


Definitely. When I see people going mad for 25 year old rust buckets which are a death trap on the road you begin to wonder what is the point? A Ford KA will obliterate all Skyline models in a head on crash. Skyline owner might end up in a mortuary while the KA owner will walk away to live another day.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

FRRACER said:


> Definitely. When I see people going mad for 25 year old rust buckets which are a death trap on the road you begin to wonder what is the point? A Ford KA will obliterate all Skyline models in a head on crash. Skyline owner might end up in a mortuary while the KA owner will walk away to live another day.


Those pics don't tell us anything, the skyline was probably accellerating hard from 150, the Ka was breaking heavily from 50.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

simGTR said:


> Those pics don't tell us anything, the skyline was probably accellerating hard from 150, the Ka was breaking heavily from 50.


Right if you want to believe the Skyline is stronger in a crash go right ahead lol


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

The biggest factor in purchasing my GTR was its crash worthiness.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> *I’m bored of it too. Car is in storage. Will clean it up and sell at some point.*


Take a break for a while by all means Younes but don't ever sell it mate as I know you'll end up regretting doing so Buddy....



ShopGTR said:


> *The biggest factor in purchasing my GTR was its crash worthiness.*


But Cory, Don't all USA legal R33's have extra metal brackets added to the seat rails/frames/seatbelt anchorages, padding behind the dashboard and extra reinforcing braces in the vehicles rear quarter panels _(B pillar to wheel wells)_ to make them strong enough to pass America's crash worthiness tests?

https://www.regulations.gov/document?D=NHTSA-1999-5507-0015


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I've just noticed the fuel economy on an R32 is WORSE than a Kia RIO. I have a picture that demonstrates this. Note how the R32 is in the fuel station










You can clearly see the Kia Rio is not fuelling up:










Therefore it makes you wonder what the point is.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn, I'm always late to the party


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

simGTR said:


> *I've just noticed the fuel economy on an R32 is WORSE than a Kia RIO. *


Somebody bought a Kia Rio....:chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

ShopGTR said:


> The biggest factor in purchasing my GTR was its crash worthiness.


GTR is designed to modern safety standards. Might be a little outdated now. Skylines have no safety standards.

Same front end structure design as this Mexican built Tsuru.
https://youtu.be/85OysZ_4lp0


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Any you base this comment upon what exactly?
> 
> Furthermore, you've sold plenty of cars over the years on this site, just one sales will pay the years fees. Not to mention all the parts you sold, long term organic SEO, archived searchable content and the fact that this site see's over 70,000 unique visitors every month. It's also widely regarded as the one of the most important technical resources for the GTR in the world.
> 
> ...


I think you're looking a good few years in the past, possibly a decade ago - not the present. 
Just imagine what I thought when I found that GTR Forum had for 13 years been charging us 2-3 times what other traders were paying as we quit - hell, you don't even close some trader accounts that haven't paid in years! You even had the cheek to say you'd charge Newera a raised fee of *£1000* - if we ever decided to come back. 
That PM verged on insult, when I read it, having had already done some checking on what other traders had paid. Do you think traders don't have relationships?

In case you've not noticed, we've lost interest in the UK market for these cars and this forum. The figures simply don't work any more for these cars, compared to other investments. 
The best 32's are now very expensive in Japan and the UK market is slow for them if not dead. Few people can afford £25-£30 for a Skyline R32 of top quality and spec. There are better ways to do business than flog a dead horse.

Surely you've seen the majority of Skyline GT-R traffic that used to be here (aside from the usual residents) has moved in droves on to Facebook, Instagram and elsewhere in recent years. Not least I did warn you years ago this was happening and pointed out that most people were repulsed by the kind of exchanges moderators were allowing here, but it fell on deaf ears. 

This forum may still be here in say 5 years, but it's a pale reflection of the community it once was. Sadly it'll never return, though I did meet some great people over time - many of whom are still friends even though they don't own Skyline GT-R's any more. Most of these cars have disappeared and few can afford them in the current financial climate of the UK & its weak £.

All forums have lost a lot of traffic. Photobucket's pictures are gone - it wasn't an accident. It was bought up & deliberately made to take pictures off the internet because of the traffic it drove toward Instagram, Facebook & to a lesser extent - Twitter.
Not least people don't buy or use PC's much these days. They're mostly swiping on their phones with the occasional comment, few have the time or incination to live in the past which you refer to above. 

Get real. :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well I for one still wish it was the past.

Good times, sadly missed !!!

Oh, and hi Miguel, hope you and family are well mate.

J.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Well I for one still wish it was the past.
> 
> Good times, sadly missed !!!
> 
> ...


Hope you & family are well too, Bladey. 

Yeah, it used to be a proper community with a lot of fun & only harmless banter back in the day. :smokin:

Had great times meeting people both on here & at our Daikoku Futo monthly gatherings, made films, had parties, etc. Good memories of back then. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

K66 SKY said:


> But Cory, Don't all USA legal R33's have extra metal brackets added to the seat rails/frames/seatbelt anchorages, padding behind the dashboard and extra reinforcing braces in the vehicles rear quarter panels _(B pillar to wheel wells)_ to make them strong enough to pass America's crash worthiness tests?



Even the Motorex 33 we have didn't have anything added other than 4 catalytic converters. 

Therefor I only drive my GTR on days I don't plan to get into an accident. If I plan to do so, I drive a big Dodge diesel truck.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I think you're looking a good few years in the past, possibly a decade ago - not the present.
> Just imagine what I thought when I found that GTR Forum had for 13 years been charging us 2-3 times what other traders were paying as we quit - hell, you don't even close some trader accounts that haven't paid in years! You even had the cheek to say you'd charge Newera a raised fee of *£1000* - if we ever decided to come back.
> That PM verged on insult, when I read it, having had already done some checking on what other traders had paid. Do you think traders don't have relationships?
> 
> ...


Again, so much wrong with the above I can't be bothered to respond. 

All I'll add is that this post along with many of the others regarding your company will index nicely on Google and be searchable for many years to come.
Be that a good or bad thing.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> so much wrong with the above I can't be bothered to respond. .


.....and the useless derailment that came that came before it too.

Remember the time when it was about fun, maybe a bit of tinkering in the garage, a laugh on the track day, and a good natter/hoon with like minded mates that you met up every few weekends?
Hell you could even discuss stuff sensibly on a forum.

Now its just about money, waggling e-peens on social media, and justifying why you have x/y or z because it's an "investment".

But you know what, sell/burn/or keep i'll sleep soundly because I've had at least 10 years of memories behind the wheel of my RUST bucket (apparently, all 32's are shit), and did it for MY pleasure and not out of some insecure need to impress/please others.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well for a media that's apparently dead we managed to sell out every GTRDC event we've organised this year. In fact pretty much every event advertised by us or others has got people from this site. Just because people don't post as much don't mean they don't read.

Just sayin'


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ShopGTR said:


> The biggest factor in purchasing my GTR was its crash worthiness.


Hmmm. A post from an American member containing both irony and sarcasm. Sorry for not picking up on that sooner:chuckle:


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Sadly it'll never return, though I did meet some great people over time - many of whom are still friends even though they don't own Skyline GT-R's any more. :


Well I'll go on record as saying I miss you guys. And I still love the car I bought from you, so you did me a good turn. 

(But apparently it's not very crash worthy and we Americans need all the help we can get...)


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

endo said:


> But you know what, sell/burn/or keep i'll sleep soundly because I've had at least 10 years of memories behind the wheel of my RUST bucket (apparently, all 32's are shit), and did it for MY pleasure and not out of some insecure need to impress/please others.


Keep it dude, we can catch up soon :thumbsup:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> *GTR is designed to modern safety standards. Might be a little outdated now. Skylines have no safety standards.
> 
> Same front end structure design as this Mexican built Tsuru.
> https://youtu.be/85OysZ_4lp0*


Talking of toughening up Our Skylines, What about these for the BNR32's?!























































Currently for sale on the bay-of-E. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEXT-MIR...m=223029012160&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Overkill or not Folks??:nervous:


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very busy....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cant see the point of that


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Tbh looks like a cage full of death to me.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The grass is always greener on the other side. Granted, I did not willingly part with my R32 - I moved back to the States and I was unable to find a place to store it for six years when it would become eligible for importation, so I had to sell it on.

For the past seven years I've driven an Audi RS6. It's been mildly tuned powerwise and I've done a fair bit to the suspension, enough so that it handles like no 4000lb saloon has any business doing. It's luxurious and mature. And it just doesn't get driven that much.

Because, to be honest, there's no occasion to the moment when I wring all the power out of it. Even if I put straight pipes on it and swapped in a manual transmission, I doubt it would provide the adrenaline-filled experience I got every time I drove my R32.

I saw a mention of the Fiat 500 Abarth in this thread. Absurdly slow. But I couldn't stop laughing with delight the entire time I drove one. And then I realized that it's not really how fast you get to a certain speed, it's the way it gets there. And given how cheap they are used, I started shopping for one, intending to tune it.

But it's FWD. And it's a job to get 250hp out of one. But Italian machines are wonderful; my daily "drivers" are Ducati bikes. So how about a Lancia Delta Integrale?

And then to my surprise I found that they have quadrupled in price in the past five years or so. For 15K it'd be a fun weekend toy. At 60k it's a collector's item and those aren't any fun to own, because you can't really flog them anymore. I entertained the idea of building a Lancia Stratos kit car, but I really am a fan of AWD.

So what has AWD, can be tuned in every way imaginable, is something I know inside and out, and can be completely finished as a restomod for under 100K?

A Skyline GT-R. If that's the itch I'm feeling, only a Skyline will satisfy it. And if you're thinking of unloading yours, be absolutely certain you'll never feel that itch again, ever. There are proper supercars that deliver the same performance and thrills, but at a far higher price, and there is no satisfaction like envisioning a build, and actually achieving it, getting every niggle sorted out, and having a big power car that you've gotten to run reliably. I had no significant issues for about the last two years of owning my R32, and the driving experience never got old.

And I truly believe that only a Skyline will rekindle my love of four-wheeled vehicles; at this point, no car on the market even remotely piques my interest (save perhaps those mad little Abarths). I was offered an opportunity to give a Ferrari 812 Superfast a spin around the block, and wasn't I surprised when I said quite honestly that I appreciated the offer but I really couldn't be bothered?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

kismetcapitan said:


> And I truly believe that only a Skyline will rekindle my love of four-wheeled vehicles


Buy an evo :chuckle:


----------



## Neoncypher (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm in a similar boat with my R33 GTR (no pun intended) - It's completely epic to drive and lots of fun, but I hardly ever really _use_ it properly, and unfortunately I don't feel like I've bonded with it in the 2 years I've had it - although it's bonded quite well with my bank account. I bonded more with my 350z even though it was an inferior car to the GTR (and a rust bucket :'()

Whilst I'm not banking on a USA market-related price increase, I'm certainly hoping for it so I at least get something back on what I've spent. Shame really as I'd kinda idolised Skyline's since I was a teenager so it feels kinda weird to be considering getting rid of mine now I have one


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Neoncypher said:


> in a similar boat with my R33 GTR


How _*dare*_ you... :chuckle:
















But yes, I also failed to grasp what the skyline hype was all about. Had mine same amount of time as you. As for the bank balance....  8k so far this year gone bye byes, it aint big and it aint clever. Dare I say it but my 1060kg 208bhp jdm dc2 was more fun out of the box and you could pan its head in at 9000 rpm and it would never break.


----------

